# Latex: Bild einfügen



## deluxe dirk (21. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe Probleme mit dem Einfügen einer Zeichnung. ich habe ein Bild erzeugt und als .eps gespeichert, dann habe ich das Packet 
	
	
	



```
\usepackage{graphicx}
```
 geladen. Anschließend wollte ich das Bild mit folgendem Code einfügen:


```
\begin{figure}
	\centering
		\includegraphics{C:/.../zeichnung.eps}
	\caption{Beispiel}
	\label{fig:zeichnung}
\end{figure}
```
Leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht gefunden werden kann. Im Explorer sehe ich jedoch, dass sich die Datei ganz klar dort befindet.

Wisst ihr, wie man dieses Problem löst?

viele Grüße

dirk


----------



## Navy (21. August 2008)

Wenn Du nach pdf kompilierst wird das wohl nichts werden, da pdflatex dieses Format nicht akzeptiert. Entweder benutzt Du epstopdf um aus dem Bild ein einzubindendes pdf zu machen (oder aber einen beliebig anderen Konverter, um ein jpg/png zu erhalten) oder aber Du kompilierst Latex -> PS -> PDF.


----------



## deluxe dirk (21. August 2008)

hm. ich habe vorher über PS kompiliert. Jetzt habe ich gerade versucht, das direkt zu PDF zu kompilieren und dann kam die Fehlermeldung: "unknown graphics extension eps" Ich dachte, die Graphiken sollten in eps sein. 
Welches Graphikformat funktioniert denn reibungslos?
Und wie binde ich ein pdf-Bild ein?


----------



## Navy (21. August 2008)

deluxe dirk hat gesagt.:


> hm. ich habe vorher über PS kompiliert. Jetzt habe ich gerade versucht, das direkt zu PDF zu kompilieren und dann kam die Fehlermeldung: "unknown graphics extension eps" Ich dachte, die Graphiken sollten in eps sein.
> Welches Graphikformat funktioniert denn reibungslos?
> Und wie binde ich ein pdf-Bild ein?



Du bindest ein pdf entweder als Bild ein (\includegraphic) oder aber Du nutzt pdfpages und fügst über \includepdf eben dieses ein.

Hilfreich wäre für Dich: http://www.dante.de/dante2007/programm/hoeppner-grafik.pdf


----------



## deluxe dirk (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
das Einfügen der Grafik als jpeg hat gut geklappt. Leider befindet sich das Bild nicht dort, wo ich es möchte.


```
\begin{figure}[!h]
	\centering
		\includegraphics{C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/.../Desktop/Unbenannt.JPG}
	\label{fig:Zeichnung}
\end{figure}
```

Ich dachte, wenn ich [h!] eingebe, wird die Graphik dort eingebunden, wo das auch im Quelltext steht, leider passt das nicht. Wisst ihr, wie das geht?
Außerdem habe ich noch das Problem, dass über der Zeichnung ein Teil des Pfades des Bildes erscheint. Wisst ihr, wie man das abstellt?

viele Grüße


----------



## Navy (26. August 2008)

Die Figure-Umgebung ist eine Gleitumgebung, die sich nach einigen Regeln verhält. Zum einen versucht LaTeX das Bild dorthinzusetzen wo Du es hinhaben möchtest, zum anderen gleitet es auf die nächste mögliche Position ohne den Text zu zerhacken. Dein [h!] bedeutet, dass es mit einer erhöhten Dringlichkeit [h]ere gesetzt wird. Scheinbar passt das aber nicht so, wie Du es möchtest.

Ich rate davon ab, LaTeX um jeden Preis vorzuschreiben wohin das Bild soll. Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn Du das Bild etwas verkleinerst oder mal ein [ht!] versuchst (t für "top").

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann solltest Du Dir mal das "float"-Paket ansehen.

Im Übrigen kann ich eine Bildüberschrift  nicht nachvollziehen. Benutzt Du vielleicht noch andere Pakete die die figure-Umgebung anpassen? Wie sieht Deine Präambel aus?


----------



## deluxe dirk (26. August 2008)

hmm. an der Präambel kann es nicht liegen. ich habe den Quelltext in ein leeres LaTeX-Dokument kopiert und dort trat der gleiche Fehler auf mit der gleichen seltsame Warnung:
File Cokumente..... not found in inputline 12
dann steht dort der Pfad nocheinmal und , id=1 249.0000pt x 137.00000pt
use <nochmal der Pfad> [1{psfonts.map}<Pfad>]


----------

